# Profibus Teilnehmer



## pfloh (14 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine CPU 315 DP, wieviele Profibusteilnehmer kann ich an die CPU ranhängen ?


----------



## borromeus (14 Dezember 2012)

124

Gruß
Karl


----------



## pfloh (14 Dezember 2012)

Danke! für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## pfloh (14 Dezember 2012)

Was benötige ich um die Anzahl zu erhöhen??


----------



## hovonlo (14 Dezember 2012)

Einen weiteren Master an einem weiteren Bus einsetzen.

 Bei Profibus sind prinzipbedingt maximal 128 Adressen an einem Bus verfügbar, dabei gibt's dann 3 Sonderfälle (gut, die könnte man teilweise ignorieren), somit verbleiben 125 Teilnehmer (1 Master & 124 Slaves)


----------



## Aventinus (14 Dezember 2012)

Aber um die volle Anzahl an Teilnehmer zu nutzen sind einige Randbedingunen zu beachten.:

Soweit ich das im Kopf hab brauchst du alle 32 Teilnehmer einen Repeater.
Bei entsprechenden Datenaufkommen hast du auch eine relativ lange Buszykluszeit.
Wenn du alle möglichen Busteilnehmer anschließt, kannst du mit dem PG nicht mehr über den Bus kommunizieren.


----------



## SchneiderCC (14 Dezember 2012)

hat die 315 DP nicht 2 Schnittstellen? die man beide auf DP stellen kann und an die ich dann je 128 Teilnehmer hängen kann?


----------



## pfloh (14 Dezember 2012)

o.k. gibt es dezentrale peripherien Baugruppen (ET200) die als Profibus Master laufen können?


----------



## volker (14 Dezember 2012)

die 1.ste schnittstelle lässt sich bei der nicht auf dp stellen. ist immer mpi


----------



## Ralle (14 Dezember 2012)

Vorsicht, die Aussagen der Vorschreiber stimmen nur bedingt.



> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die *maximale Anzahl* der Teilnehmer je *Bussegment bzw. Linie* beträgt *32*. *Mehrere Linien* können untereinander durch Leistungsverstärker (*Repeater*) *verbunden* werden, wobei zu beachten ist, das jeder *Repeater als Teilnehmer zählt*. Insgesamt sind *maximal 127* *Teilnehmer* anschließbar (über alle Bussegmente).





>


[/FONT]


----------



## pfloh (14 Dezember 2012)

o.k. gibt es dezentrale peripherien Baugruppen (ET200) die als Profibus Master laufen können?


----------



## borromeus (14 Dezember 2012)

Nun, ich gehe mal 2 Meter zurück und frage: was willst Du denn eigentlich machen?
Bei so einem "Teilnehmeraufkommen" steckt ja eine sehr große Anlage dahinter.
Solche Anlagen lassen sich typischerweise in Anlagenteile aufspalten wo der Einsatz mehrerer CPU's gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## ducati (14 Dezember 2012)

Willst Du wirklich so eine große Anlage bauen? Hoffe Du hast Unterstützung... Oder ist das nur ne prinzipielle Frage für ne Hausarbeit, dann erwähne das bitte auch.

Generell kannst Du an die CPU noch weitere CP342-5 stecken und daran dann weitere PB-Stränge a 120 Teilnehmer aufbauen. Aber dass das Programm dann noch in die CPU315 passt möchte ich bezweifeln...

Gruß.


----------



## pfloh (14 Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte 256 Motor über Profibus ansteuern. Diese sitzen relativ dicht bei ein ander. Es gibt nur eine CPU und evt. einige ET200 als dezentrale dezentrale peripherie.


----------



## ducati (14 Dezember 2012)

Hmm, wie gesagt Du brauchst ja noch die Steuerungsfunktionen für die Motoren, und ich glaube nicht, dass das alles in die CPU 315 passt. Ansonsten hab ich solch eine Konfiguration bisher nur einmal gesehen:

http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/stuxnet-breakthrough 

Gruß.


----------



## borromeus (14 Dezember 2012)

Ich behaupte mal, dass nicht 256 Motoren irgendwo vor sich hindrehen und nur ein paar Prozesswerte vorhanden sind.
Sind das FU's oder Profibusmotorstarter?
Ist das Theorie oder eine reale Anlage?
Was ist es für eine Anlage?

Edit: bedenke, dass PB-Teilnehmer wie zB FU's durchaus einen beträchtlichen EA Bereich benötigen, dann ist Deine begrenzende Größe möglichweise der EA Bereich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2012)

pfloh schrieb:


> o.k. gibt es dezentrale peripherien Baugruppen (ET200) die als Profibus Master laufen können?



Es gibt ET200s CPUs, die können mit einer Anschaltung zum Master werden. 

Besteht die Möglichkeit das du einen Film drehst, wenn du deine 256 Teilnehmer in Betrieb nimmst


----------



## mnuesser (14 Dezember 2012)

Ganz ehrliche Meinung? Such dir jemanden der von der Materie Ahnung hat. Ein System aufzubauen, bestehend aus mehr wie 200 Teilnehmern, mit nachweisslich Null Ahnung von Profibus und auslegung solcher Steuerungssysteme (deine Fragen belegen dies). Spannend wird dass, wenn du die Zeitplanung für deine Programmierarbeiten beginnst... Klingt hart, aber ich hab schon Firmen an solchen Projekten sterben sehen...


----------



## pfloh (17 Dezember 2012)

nein, es handelt sich um Ventilatoren die max eien FREIGABE,Störmeldung und Sollwert brauche. Ja es ist eine reale Anlage.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Dezember 2012)

"Sollwert" ? Es handelt also um FUs ?
Willst du die FUs direkt über Profibus ansteuern ? Oder über digitale und analoge E/A ?

Warum fragst du "o.k. gibt es dezentrale peripherien Baugruppen (ET200) die als Profibus Master laufen können?".
Willst du damit irgendwie den Profibus aufteilen ?


----------



## pfloh (17 Dezember 2012)

es sind EC-Motoren a ca 200W. Mit den ET200er würde ich gerne den Profibus erweitern, da ich sie sowieso benötige.


----------



## DieBoese0815 (28 Juni 2018)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Aber um die volle Anzahl an Teilnehmer zu nutzen sind einige Randbedingunen zu beachten.:
> 
> Soweit ich das im Kopf hab brauchst du alle 32 Teilnehmer einen Repeater.
> Bei entsprechenden Datenaufkommen hast du auch eine relativ lange Buszykluszeit.
> Wenn du alle möglichen Busteilnehmer anschließt, kannst du mit dem PG nicht mehr über den Bus kommunizieren.



Verstehe ich das richtig: es sind 126 Teilnehmer möglich, dies bedeutet aber auch dass 4 Profibus-Repeater in den Strang müssen?
Ich gehe also mit einer DP-Leitung aus der CPU zu den Geräten und setzte dann nach dem 31 Teilnehmer einen Repeater.

Wie verhält sich das dann mit Touch Panels? Ich würde hier 80 Stück einbinden wollen? 
Busumlaufzeit für die Überwachung wäre dann 3 ms?

Stimmt die gefundene Antwort: https://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heh..._stationen.htm


----------



## DieBoese0815 (28 Juni 2018)

OK, ich glaube die Antwort gefunden zu haben: https://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~heha/viewchm.php/hs/Profibus.chm/maximale_anzahl_stationen.htm


----------



## JesperMP (28 Juni 2018)

Warnung: Alten Thema.



DieBoese0815 schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das dann mit Touch Panels? Ich würde hier 80 Stück einbinden wollen?
> Busumlaufzeit für die Überwachung wäre dann 3 ms?


Touch Panels sind nicht dasselbe wie E/A. Mann kann für HMI Panele "Direkt-Tasten" konfigurieren, die wie E/A für den Profibus Master funktioniert, d.h. als Profibus Slave. Ob es Direkt-Tasten gibts bei Touch Panels weis ich nicht.
Aber in normal-Fall ist ein Panel ein Profibus Master, und es benötigt ein OP-Verbindung mit den CPU womit es Daten austauscht.
80 Profibus Master ergibt ein Buszykluszeit viel länger als 3 ms.
Und jeden CPU hat nur ein begrenzten Anzahl Verbindungen zur verfügung, typisch 16-32. Es wird also en Problem mit 80 Touch Panels.

Erklär mal ein bisschen mehr über dein Projekt.


----------



## vollmi (28 Juni 2018)

Darf ich da mal eine ganz freche Frage stellen? Das ist ne neue Anlage. Mit über 200 FUs die ja offenbar auch neu bestellt werden. Warum nimmt man dafür Profibus und nicht Profinet? Preislich macht das keinen Unterschied und Netzwerk aufbauen kann man möglicherweise sogar dem Telefonelektriker überlassen.
Warum eine 300er Serie und keine 1500er?
Aber wenn schon Classic ist das wohl eher ein Fall für eine etwas grössere Steuerung. Auch wenn man den PB über CPs einliest werden das durchaus keine kleinen DBs die man da abfüllt und bearbeiten muss.


----------



## JesperMP (28 Juni 2018)

Pas auf. Das ursprüngliche Thema war von 2012.
In 2012 wurd ich auch Profinet bevorzugen, aber TIA und S7-1500 war zu diesen Zeit nicht ganz reif (heute noch ?).


----------



## vollmi (28 Juni 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Pas auf. Das ursprüngliche Thema war von 2012.
> In 2012 wurd ich auch Profinet bevorzugen, aber TIA und S7-1500 war zu diesen Zeit nicht ganz reif (heute noch ?).



Ich Depp. Wiedermal auf ne Leichenschändung reingefallen.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juni 2018)

DieBoese0815 schrieb:


> Ich gehe also mit einer DP-Leitung aus der CPU zu den Geräten und setzte dann nach dem 31 Teilnehmer einen Repeater.
> 
> Wie verhält sich das dann mit Touch Panels? Ich würde hier 80 Stück einbinden wollen?


Es ist egal was für eine Art Profibus-Teilnehmer angeschlossen ist (egal ob dezentrale IO, FU, Touchpanel, ...). In einem Profibus-Segment dürfen nur max 32 Teilnehmer sein, weil die Sender in den Schaltkreisen für die Ankopplung an den RS485-Profibus nur den Strom für max 32 Empfänger treiben können. Soll es mehr Teilnehmer geben dann muß ein Repeater das Signal für weitere 32 Teilnehmer in einem weiteren Profibus-Segment verstärken.

Harald


----------

